# New E60 Pics



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I found this gallery of the new E60 while doin some searching.
Pages 3 & 4 in the gallery show some interesting design and production shots of the new E60. Let me know what you guyz think. I think one of those guyz in the pics is Chris Bangle 

New E60 Gallery


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

can someone blow up that pic so I can use it for my dart board cover???


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Did anyone notice the Touring in the background ?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am waiting ... calmly.

6 speed manual as standard ... I am thinking by 2005 I will need a 530dT.

I would like one now actually.

:eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Is it me, or does that rear shot look much much better than what it became?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

alee said:


> *Is it me, or does that rear shot look much much better than what it became? *


It's you.

:tsk:


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

An E60 M5 Touring would be just about right.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I really like the visible tailpipes better in the shot there instead of the curved down ones that are making it to production (like Mercedes cars).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I really like the visible tailpipes better in the shot there instead of the curved down ones that are making it to production (like Mercedes cars). *


only the diesel models have the downturned pipes


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Is it me, or does that rear shot look much much better than what it became? *


you are right.

The clay model has a flat trunk lid end and the complete rear is looking kinda lower than the original :eeps:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I really like the visible tailpipes better in the shot there instead of the curved down ones that are making it to production (like Mercedes cars). *


I'm on the other side...I like a clean rear clip and no visible exhaust tubes. I think it's unfortunate that no aftermarket mufflers are built as such! 

Chris


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

RCK said:


> *I found this gallery of the new E60 while doin some searching....
> Let me know what you guyz think.... *


Merde!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I've noticed many German brands hiding the pipes lately....2.0 Jetta. C class etc.
I don't like it...I can still see the tailpipes and i dont like them curved down


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

The E60 is already growoing on me. By the time I see it in person, I might even like it. I still don't like the pictures of the Z4 but they look pretty good in person. (IMHO)


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like the pic on the last page, middle row, far right. Of course, you cant' really see the bad attributes. BMW is so close to a great design with this car, but so far away at the same time.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Leuc330Ci said:


> *BMW is so close to a great design with this car, but so far away at the same time. *


"So close"?

I have not heard a single person seriously claim that this is, in any way, a "great design." Automobile designs are not like complex musical compositions which often take time to appreciate (though Bangle has tried to deflect criticism with this analogy). The design either strikes you in a positive way or it doesn't. And if you don't like it on your second, third, or fourth viewing, it is unlikely that you ever will (at least if you're honest with yourself).

Still, in order to justify this monstrosity some are saying "its growing on me". But what does this mean? More often than not it means "I think it's not very attractive, but it's still a BMW--that is, it still has great engineering and it drives superbly."

I have to agree with those who describe the E60 is a mish-mash of design elements which simply don't work together. Sure, parts of the design would be great if they were combined with different parts. But that's what BAD design looks like!

The damage Chris Bangle is doing to BMW won't stop until people start "voting with their wallets." This is what I'm going to do. I was planning on purchasing a new 5 series in a couple years. Now I most certainly will not.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Phil F said:


> *"So close"?
> 
> I have not heard a single person seriously claim that this is, in any way, a "great design." Automobile designs are not like complex musical compositions which often take time to appreciate (though Bangle has tried to deflect criticism with this analogy). The design either strikes you in a positive way or it doesn't. And if you don't like it on your second, third, or fourth viewing, it is unlikely that you ever will (at least if you're honest with yourself).
> 
> ...


Not a bad write-up Phil...

I think the whole idea behind a complete re-design of any vehicle is to attract new buyers and you cannot attract new buyers unless you create something new. BMW is out to get new 5-series customers and they cannot accomplish this by using a car that has not been re-designed for over 7yrs.

We can all agree that a re-design of the 5-series was overdue.
However, the end result is a shock


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Phil F said:


> * I was planning on purchasing a new 5 series in a couple years. Now I most certainly will not. *


I was going to wait as well, but when I started seeing pics of the new design, I didn't like the look of it at all. So I went ahead with the purchase of my new 540 as I've always loved the look of the current 5 series and the new design just seems to take away the sleek aggressive styling the current 5's have.

Even the interior of the E60 dash especially where the 3 large round knobs are turns me off.

I don't think I'll be one of those that says the new design is growing on me, rather I think I'll be saying I love the current 5's even more.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

www.autoweek.com/cat_content.mv?port_code=autoweek&cat_code=coverstory&loc_code=index&content_code=02358374

This is the write-up from Autoweek that is the cover story for the week.

I like the 7. A new 5 is in my future.


----------



## sixman (May 21, 2003)

*Maybe I'm dumb but....*

the front of the car just looks like a "mean" honda accord to me.... yuck!!!!


----------

